# CPB exam (questions)



## JanenneS (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello !

Has anyone out there already taking the CPB exam?
If yes, Did you use HCPCS, CPT and/or ICD-9 books?
How did you reference billing questions on the exam?
(Managed Care, Health Insurance, Filing Claims and so on) 

I personally find it strange that for 'billing' exam no billing manuals are allowed. 

Take Care !


----------



## Sweetcee122 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am gonna take my CPB exam also and from my understanding u can use the CPT,HCPCS LEVEL II, and ICD-9-M or ICD-10-CM. The ICD-10-CM will come in affect in January. So I guess I am going to try and take mine this year using the ICD-9-CM.


----------



## Sweetcee122 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am going to take mine in June.


----------



## Sweetcee122 (Mar 22, 2014)

JanenneS said:


> Hello !
> 
> Has anyone out there already taking the CPB exam?
> If yes, Did you use HCPCS, CPT and/or ICD-9 books?
> ...



I ordered the book Understanding Health Insurance A Guide to Billing and Reimbursement from amazon the 11th ed.


----------

